# Looking for a US based company to sponsor me



## jcstringer (Mar 7, 2010)

Hi everyone!

My 5 year old son and I will be traveling to Mexico at the end of April 2010. We are here because of my soon to be husband. I am looking for a US based company to sponsor me for work. I am a dental assistant with about 3 years experience working with the US military and producing and devolping digital x-rays. Excellent assistant with four-handed dentistry. I also have experience with every aspect of food service. If anyone has any opportunities or leads I would greatly appreciate. We will be living in Durango, DGO when I arrive. We are open to relocation any where as long as we can be together

Thank you
J


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Welcome to the forum and good luck with your search. You'll probably have to wait until you get settled to start canvassing the likely businesses and dental practices in your area. I assume that you are fluent in Spanish and realize that you can't work in Mexico without the permission of the Immigration authorities. Please prepare yourself for the crossing: You will need bilingual permissions, notarized, from the other birth parent in order to avoid problems taking your son into and out of Mexico and back into the USA; passports and proof of foreign income/resources. Of course, once you are married, you may qualify for a spousal/familial visa and be on a shorter track to naturalization. Your future husband, if Mexican, will know little or nothing of the requirements and restrictions that you will face, so please do your own homework.


----------



## jcstringer (Mar 7, 2010)

Thank you for your reply. I do know all of the steps it takes to do the things you said. I am only looing for a US based job so I can work and make money. This is the only way it can happen. Any info on finding a company would be great thanks


----------

